# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Mein schönstes Frühlingsfoto 2016



## Joachim (30. Juni 2016)

*Mein schönstes Frühlingsfoto 2016*

Gewinner

(5 Gefällt mir) @Benny337 (Regenbogenelritze...)
(5 Gefällt mir) @mitch (Waldweg im Mai)
(5 Gefällt mir) @pyro (Der Winter geht,...)
Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2016)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Benny, Mitch und Pyro ,
und allen Anderen einfach viel Glück beim nächsten Wettbewerb .


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2016)

Gratulation den drei Gewinnern.

Schöne Bilder 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2016)

Gratulation an euch, sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2016)

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch - tolle Bilder 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juni 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Pyro, Mitch und Benny! 
Superschöne Bilder, bekommt man gleich Urlaubsfeeling!


----------



## Joachim (1. Juli 2016)

Wäre schön wenn nächstes mal ein paar mehr auch bewerten - aber vielleicht fehlte dieses mal auch nur der Hinweis zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. 

Nach dem Wettbewerb ist vor dem Wettbewerb - der Sommerwettbewerb ist schon angelaufen...


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2016)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und eine "Kampfansage" die nächsten Foto's werden heiß!


----------



## pyro (2. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch an die beiden anderen und natürlich ein Dankeschön an die User die gewertet haben.

Mein diesmaliges Foto entstand am 18. oder 19. Mai auf der 1724m hohen Lacherspitze. Dieser Berg ist im Mangfallgebirge neben dem Wendelstein.


@ Joachim... rein interessehalber da nun schon mehrfach passiert: Wenn mehrere Fotos gleich viele Gefällt mir Markierungen haben, wie wird dann die Plazierung festgelegt??


----------



## Joachim (2. Juli 2016)

Gute Frage - ich meine das ging nach dem "wer zu erst kommt..." Prinzip. Sprich das Bild was zum Beispiel zuerst 10 Punkte bekommen hat ist in der Wertung höher als das was erst später die 10 Punkte voll hatte. Wie wollte man das auch anders lösen...


----------



## pyro (4. Juli 2016)

Hm... komische Wahl wenn es so wäre.

Ich dachte eher daran das die Bewertungen je nach User mehr oder weniger zählen... quasi die Stimme eines langjährigen Users mit vielen Beiträgen hat mehr gewicht als die Stimme eines Newbies...


----------



## Joachim (5. Juli 2016)

??

Also das fände ich nun wieder komisch. 

Das würde zu einer Klassengesellschaft innerhalb der Nutzer im Forum führen und das wegen eines Fotowettbewerbes? Hmm... 

Wie sollte man das dann sichtbar machen?
Woher weiß jeder wieviel Gewicht seine Stimme hat?
Wo liegen die Wichtungsgrenzen? Nur weil Nutzer A einen Tag, eine Stunde, Minute länger angemeldet ist, zählt seine Stimme mehr als die von Nutzer B?
Zählt dann die Stimme einer Karteileiche anno 2012 mehr als die eines aktiven Nutzers seit 2014?
Und wenn man die Aktivität mit einfließen lassen würde, zählen dann Plauderecken Beiträge gleich wie Teichdokus oder Fachbeiträge?

Denke du merkst worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo, Ihr Liebens 
Macht es doch viel einfacher, Wenn 2 Leute 10 Likes haben, dann gibt es eben 2 erste Sieger. 
Nur weil einer sein Bild früher einstellt, und eher bewertet wird, siegt er dann . 
Das ist nicht fair


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
macht es doch ned so kompliziert, wer braucht den schon einen 1. 2. 3. Platz
ein Gewinnerteam reicht doch (einfach ohne Likes anzeigen, reicht doch wenn Joachim das weiß ) 

das wichtigste ist doch das schöne Bilder zusammenkommen die eine Wohltat für die Netzhaut sind


----------



## pyro (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo  Joachim,
wenn ich auf Deinen Usernamen klicke erscheint folgendes:
Mitglied seit:19. März 2005
Beiträge: 8.834
Zustimmungen:772
Links:17
Lesezeichen: 0
Alben: 5
Fotos:11
Videos:2

Bei mir:
Mitglied seit:10. Nov. 2010
Beiträge:1.220
Zustimmungen: 111

In einem anderen Forum wird nach einem Punkteschlüssel in den Beiträge in Fachthemen und insbesondere Zustimmungen (Gefällt mir der anderen User) einfließen und der User damit "bewertet". Das geht von Newbie bis zu 5* User.
Hier im Forum werden ja auch Likes, Beiträge usw. für User im Hintergrund gesammelt und im Profil wie man sieht angezeigt.

Da wie erwähnt schon mehrfach beim Fotocontest Bilder gleich viele Stimmen erhalten haben aber dennoch die Plätze 1, 2 und 3 vergeben wurden dachte ich mir (zugegeben als betroffener aber auch als wissbegieriger) wie hier die letzte Auswahl erfolgt und kam eigendlich nur auf den Gedanken das hier die Stimmen evtl. unterschiedlich gewichtet werden.


----------



## pyro (5. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist doch das schöne Bilder zusammenkommen die eine Wohltat für die Netzhaut sind



Zustimmung!


----------



## Joachim (5. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Macht es doch viel einfacher, Wenn 2 Leute 10 Likes haben, dann gibt es eben 2 erste Sieger.
> Nur weil einer sein Bild früher einstellt, und eher bewertet wird, siegt er dann .
> Das ist nicht fair



Was? Nee...
Es gibt einen Zeitraum X innerhalb diesem können Fotos hochgeladen werden aber NICHT bewertet! Und dann kommt ein Monat Bewertungszeitraum wo ausschließlich bewertet werden kann. Und vom Entwickler wurde vorgesehen, das das Bild welches zuerst den meisten gefällt halt Sieger wird und wenn ein Bild später die gleiche Anzahl Likes erhält dann eben 2.
Ich weiß gerade eh nicht was am 2. oder 3. schlecht sein soll.  Ich hab an nem deutlich größeren Wettbewerb teilgenommen und bin unter die 15 Finalisten gekommen. Am Ende wird es wohl Platz 14 oder 15 und ich freu mich dennoch wie Bolle.  

@pyro
Ich weiß schon - nur bleibt die Frage ob Mitglieder mit höherem activity level automatisch mehr oder den besseren Geschmack haben. Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? Ich denke auch nach Wichtung des activity level würden sich wieder Leute ungerecht behandelt fühlen und ich könnts denen nicht verdenken.

Ich würde einzig eine Lösung sehen - Punkte (1-10) statt Likes. Aber dazu müssten weite Teile des Wettbewerb Add-ons umgeschrieben werden bzw. neu geschrieben werden...
Ein weiterer Ansatz wäre, die Bilder im Bewertungszeitraum  generell zufällig in der Reihenfolge anzuzeigen so das jedes Foto mal oben oder weiter unten zu sehen ist. Das jedoch nur die ersten hochgeladenen Fotos die meisten Stimmen bekommen halte ich für Quatsch.

Daher, ich werde die Platzierungen 1-3 entfernen, dann gibt es künftig drei Siegerbilder und fertig. Ob ich die Punkte ausblende muss ich mir noch mal in Ruhe überlegen, denn dann kommt sicher wieder jemand daher der die Wertung anzweifelt und dann die Punkte lieber sehen will.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade eh nicht was am 2. oder 3. schlecht sein soll.


Na, das erkläre mal den Teilnehmern bei der EM .


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

Hi Anne,
wir spielen hier kein Fußball, es geht nur um ein paar Bilder. 
Apropos EM - schau dir die Isländer an, es kommt aufs mitmachen an


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2016)

Ist ja gut Mitch, das war ironisch gemeint .


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> das war ironisch gemeint


ich konnte leider keine "Ironiesignale" erkennen 



@Joachim: wir brauchen noch ein paar Ironie Smileys damit es in zukunft nicht mehr zu solchen Unklarheiten kommt, die falsch gedeutet erhebliche Missverständnisse in der Unterhaltung hervorrufen würden.


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2016)

Anne - ich habs verstanden.   Wollte aber wie Mitch auch gleich mit den Isländern kontern.  Von denen kann man noch was lernen. 
Bei den Rasenballsportlern gehts halt auch nicht "nur" um Ruhm und Ehre sondern auch ums schnöde Geld und Karriere. Das die dann aufm Rasen lungern und flennen wenns bloß ein zweiter Platz wurde kann ich dort ja noch ein ganz klein wenig nachvollziehen. Deshalb wird es (ich geb mein Bestes) hier künftig auch 3 Gewinner geben und fertig.
Der Wettbewerb soll doch auch bisl Spaß machen und wer was drauf hat und wer noch Potenzial hat sieht doch ein jeder auch noch hinterher, der sich die Bilder mal in groß ansieht.

Bei mir im www.zetor-forum.de gibts ja auch (schon länger) solch einen Wettbewerb,

https://www.zetor-forum.de/forum/fotowettbewerbe/traktor-fotowettbewerb-2016.5/

mit durchschnittlich 100 Fotos im Rennen. Und da geht es bei der Platzierung um Plätze in einem Kalender fürs Folgejahr

      

     

      
... da hat sich noch keiner an der Bewertung gestört. Also pssst...  

Übrigens - 250 Stück Auflage vom Werbepartner vorfinanziert und alle Jahre alle los geworden. Und das in nem Forum mit deutlich weniger (aktiven/angemeldeten) Mitgliedern. 

Ich such mal nen Ironie Smilie...


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2016)

Erster Versuch der Ironie Kennzeichnung:

```
Eingabe: ( ? )
(ohne die Leerzeichen !)

wird im Text dann automatisch zu:
¿ (Ironie)
```

Reicht, oder? Nein?

gut:



```
Einzufügen über den Editor oder im Text mit:

:i
oder
:ironie
oder
:Ironie
```


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2016)

Also das ist aber wieder mal eine billige Lösung ...  





Gruß Carsten

PS:
Reicht, oder?¿ (Ironie)

PPS:
Reicht


----------



## pyro (7. Juli 2016)

Oha, was hab ich da nur für eine Diskussion losgetreten... ich war doch nur neugierig.
Immer wenn ich mir was nicht erklären kann frage ich nach damit ich schlauer werde.

Hier aber nochmal meine Gedanken dazu:

Ich finde den quartalsweisen Fotowettbewerb sehr gut. So hat man in jeder Region die Chance schöne Eindrücke abzubilden je nach der Jahreszeit. Ich denke es  muss egal sein wann man das Foto in den Wettbewerb sendet. Ich lade die Bilder immer kurz nach dem knipsen rauf... die Schlüsselblumen im Moorbeet blühten eben viel eher, da lag in den Bergen noch viel Schnee und wie man an meinem Gewinnerbild sah fing in den Bergen die Blüte und die Schneeschmelze erst nach Pfingsten an - deshalb wurde das Bild sehr spät eingestellt.

Ein Bewertungszeitraum von 1 Monat ist auch voll ok denn nicht jeder ist immer im Forum. Die Wahlbeteiligung könnte aber speziell wenn ich den Frühjahr ansehe größer sein, vielleicht könnte man da im Forum einen extra Aufruf starten beim nächsten Mal.

Wenn am Ende der Bewertung 2 oder gar 3 Bilder gleichauf sind mit der Bewertung dann gibt es eben 2/3 erste oder 2 zweite Plätze denn  die derzeitige Plazierungsauswahl find ich nicht so gelungen. Will man wirklich die Plätze genau bestimmen müsste sonst eine Stichwahl gemacht werden und den Aufwand kann man sich ja sparen.

________________________________________________________________________
Ach ja... Fussball ist der größte Scheiss und die Spieler die größten Pussys die es gibt. Das ist kein Sport sondern Menschenhandel und Abzocke. Keine Ironie!


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2016)

Moin,

es IST egal wann ein Foto hoch geladen wurde. Es obliegt dem bewertenden ob er/sie nun ein, zwei oder alle Fotos ansehen und werten mag. Ein früh hoch geladenes Fotos hat weder einen Vorteil davon noch einen Nachteil und so schaut es bei den zuletzt hoch geladenen auch aus, denn - im Bewertungszeitraum kann niemand mehr was neues hoch laden.

Die Idee mit dem Aufruf zur Bewertung ist sicher nicht verkehrt und ich überlege mir da mal was. Ich hätte da auch schon eine konkrete Idee.

An der Art der Wertung wird sich so schnell nichts ändern, da diese in weiten Teilen des Add-ons integriert ist und einen erheblichen Umbau am Add-on erfordern würde. Ich denke eine größere Beteiligung bei der Wertung würde das Problem mit den wertungsgleichen Fotos sicher weitgehend aufheben weil die Chance auf identische Wertungen sinken würde. 

Der Startbeitrag in diesem Thema hier, wurde zwar augenscheinlich von mir erstellt - dem ist aber nicht so. Der wird automatisch vom Wettbewerbs-Add-on erstellt und somit kann ich nur per Hand eingreifen, wenn Wertungsgleiche Fotos am Ende dabei sind. Wenn ich es mitbekomme, kann ich das dann natürlich tun. Oder gerne auch ein Moderator, mein Startbeitrag in den Wertungsthemen darf gern dementsprechend geändert werden.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juli 2016)

Sind foreninterne Wettbewerbe zu anderen Themen auch möglich oder gewollt? 
So das man noch weitere Themen hat? 

Z.B. Mein schönster Zehnagel...


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2016)

Und du wolltest jetzt was genau damit sagen?


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juli 2016)

Achso, na ob man nicht noch andere Kategorien einführen möchte.
Das beste Fischfoto, schönstes Unterwasserfoto oder ähnliches.
Ich weiß nicht ob das von den Leuten gewollt ist, oder zu viel wird...
Die vier Kategorien der Jahreszeiten beinhalten halt sämtliche Themen, wenn es in der jeweiligen Jahreszeit aufgenommen wurde.
Oder gibt es noch mehr Wettbewerbe die ich nicht gesehen/gefunden habe?
Ich wollte anfragen ob man weitere Unterketegorien anlegen möchte.


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Achso, na ob man nicht noch andere Kategorien einführen möchte.
> Das beste Fischfoto, schönstes Unterwasserfoto oder ähnliches.


 das wird zuviel - hatten wir das ned schon einmal


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2016)

... aber gemessen an der bisherigen Beteiligung könnte man dann aufs Werten verzichten, weil je Kategorie nur noch maximal 3 Fotos.   

Vorschlag - wir denken da gerne noch mal drüber nach, wenn die derzeitigen Wettbewerbe regelmäßig mehr als 75 Fotos enthalten. Dann eventuell den Sommer z.B. in Wettbewerb Garten und Teich teilen. Zehnnagel fäält eh flach.


----------



## pema (7. Juli 2016)

pyro schrieb:


> Ach ja... Fussball ist der größte Scheiss und die Spieler die größten Pussys die es gibt. Das ist kein Sport sondern Menschenhandel und Abzocke. Keine Ironie!


Mit dem Video habe ich meinen Partner das erste mal in's Forum locken können.

Aber das nur ganz nebenbei.
petra


----------



## pyro (8. Juli 2016)

@  pema: Herzliches Willkommen an Deinen Partner. Ist er denn ein Fussballfan? Ja?  Dann hoffe ich das Du heute nacht genug Aspirin und Taschentücher zuhause hast... 

Wenn Du bei youtube Fussball vs. Motocross eingibst dann kommen noch viele weitere dieser Videos.


Thema weitere Wettbewerbsrubriken:
Sehe ich wie Joachim.. solange die Beteiligung so gering ist macht das keinen Sinn. Mit den 4 Jahreszeiten ist doch ok - jeder Mensch verbindet mit der Jahreszeit etwas anderes. Manche Bilder die hier eingestellt wurden kapiere ich nicht... aber andere Menschen, andere Gedanken und das ist ja auch manchmal interessant wer was wie verbindet oder erlebt.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Und warum können Fischbilder nicht auch im Frühling Sommer. .......... eingestellt werden?


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2016)

pyro schrieb:


> Manche Bilder die hier eingestellt wurden kapiere ich nicht... aber andere Menschen, andere Gedanken und das ist ja auch manchmal interessant wer was wie verbindet oder erlebt.


Genau das meine ich ja. Oberthema heißt: "Jahreszeit Sommer" und unter Sommer kann man einfach alles verstehen. Also stellt der eine ne Banane rein, der andere seinen Schwimmteich und der dritte ein Bild aus seinem Urlaub. 




troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum können Fischbilder nicht auch im Frühling Sommer. .......... eingestellt werden?


Ne, das geht gar nicht! Wer kommt bitte auf sowas?!


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum können Fischbilder nicht auch im Frühling Sommer. .......... eingestellt werden?


Wer sagt das bzw. wo steht das? 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja. Oberthema heißt: "Jahreszeit Sommer" und unter Sommer kann man einfach alles verstehen. Also stellt der eine ne Banane rein, der andere seinen Schwimmteich und der dritte ein Bild aus seinem Urlaub.


Und? Wenn es genügend Leuten gefällt solls ok sein. Ich hab bei meinen Traktorenfoto Wettbewerben auch schon Kuh-Fotos mit rein genommen, auch wenn vom Traktor kaum was zu sehen war. Es war ein tolles Motiv und passte noch halbwegs zum gesetzten Rahmen.

Wenn jemand meint, er findet im Frühling sein Motorrad klasse und lichtet das richtig gut ab, und findet dann noch eine Mehrheit der es gefällt - was solls. Wenn es wie gesagt eine größere Beteiligung gäbe/gibt - sind wir gern bereit über Aufteilungen zu reden, warum auch nicht. Nur immo lohnt das den Aufwand leider nicht. 
Im Traktorforum sind es inzwischen 113 Fotos im Wettbewerb, aber das nur am Rande. 


Diskutiert weniger und stellt lieber Fotos ein.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Wer sagt das bzw. wo steht das?


Da wir bezogen sich auf Florians Beitrag. Damit wollte ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen das Fisch oder andere Bilder wie Traktoren auch im Sommer Herbst Frühling und Winter nette Motive sein können


----------

